# CGN Tests?



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nov. 18, Bowmanville, ON
Superdog Central Inc.
Contact: Morgan Jarvis, [email protected]

Hope this helps and good luck!!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

​Muskoka District Kennel Club 
November 1, 2008 
Gravenhurst, ON 
Fay Green 
(705) 687-3484 
Herdabout K-9 Academy 
November 17, 2008 
Elmvale, ON 
Kellie Whiteside 
(705) 429-0833 
Ador-A-Bull Dog Rescue 
November 23, 2008 
Arva, ON 
Emily Vgarenko 
(519) 636-0118 
Elite K-9 Sports Academy 
November 29, 2008 
Beeton, Ontario 
Laura Mackenzie 
(905) 729-4887 
(905) 729-4554 
Dog Sense 
December 6, 2008 
Toronto, ON 
Susan Schmuel 
(416) 630-5255 
K9 101 
December 10, 2008 
Cumberland, ON 
Bev Hurst 
(613) 678-2253 
Elite K-9 Sports Academy 
January 24, 2009 
Beeton, ON 
Laura Mackenzie 
(905) 729-4887 
(905) 729-4554 
Elite K-9 Sports Academy 
February 28, 2009 
Beeton, ON 
Laura Mackenzie 
(905) 729-4887 
(905) 729-4554 

This is from the CKC website.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you sooooo much!!!!! Where did you find all these?


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

CKC website under Shows & Trials. At the bottom of the page there is a separate listing for CGN tests

Go get that title now!! :wavey:


----------

